# [SAMBA]Problem beim kopieren von Windows aus



## Daniel Toplak (16. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem in Verbindung mit einem Sambaserver:
Auf einem Sambaserver ist ein Verzeichnis freigegeben (darum nutzt man ihn ja ) und von Windows aus will ich eine Datei aus der Freigabe heraus nach lokal kopieren.
In fast allen fällen ist das auch kein Problem nur sporadisch tritt ein Problem auf.
Und zwar wenn eine Datei
  myfile.exe
und
  myfile.exe.old
vorhanden ist und ich die Datei "myfile.exe" kopieren möcht, bekomm ich lokal auf dem Windows rechner die Datei "myfile.exe.old" (komisch :-().
Dies passiert auch nicht bei allen Dateien, denn grundsätzlich ist wir schon die Richtige Datei lokal angelegt.

Ich habe auch herausgefunden, dass Serverseitig (Sambaserver) auch die richtige Datei geöffnet wird und zwar mit "strace" auf den laufenden Vater-Prozess des "smbd". Dort steht dann irgendwann auch ein
  open("myfile.exe", ......)
drin.
Komischerweise wird auf beide Dateien mehrmals ein "stat64" gemacht (ersichtlich aus dem "strace").

Hier nochmal die Eckdaten:
Sambaserver:
Linux Debian-Sarge 3.0.6 mit 2.4.27 Kernel
Samba 3.irgendwas

Sambaclient:
Windows 2000, XP und 2003 (Problem tritt auch bei "copy a b" in der DOS-Konsole auf)
Das kuriose ist, dass bei NT4 als Sambaclient alles wunderbar funktioniert.
Mounte ich die Sambafreigabe des Servers auf einem anderen Linux (als SMB nicht als NFS!) dann geht das auch wunderbar.

Ich hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. Juni 2005)

Weis hier niemand Rat?
Kann doch nicht sein, dass kein anderer so ein Problem schon mal hatte?!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Ich hab zwar schon 'ne Menge mit Samba gemacht, aber so ein Fehler ist mir noch nie untergekommen.
Ich tendiere aber anhand Deiner Beschreibung dazu zu behaupten, dass das Problem auf der Windows-Seite liegt.
Moeglicherweise hat M$ beim Schritt von NT4 auf 2000 irgendwas in der SMB/CIFS-Implementation geaendert was diesen Fehler hervorruft.
Das Problem an SMB ist, dass es undokumentierbar ist, und Microsoft selbst nicht mehr weiss wie es funktioniert. Die wahrscheinlich vollstaendigste Dokumentation dazu duerfte das Samba-Team zu bieten haben, da die das alles ja anhand der Analyse des Netzwerkverkehrs rekonstruieren mussten.

Wie sieht denn der Inhalt der Datei im Endeffekt aus? Ist nur der Dateiname falsch oder auch der Inhalt?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Juni 2005)

Das das Problem auf der Windows Seite liegt, dazu tendiere ich auch. 
Der Inhalt der Datei ist korrekt, also nicht der Inhalt der .old.
Das ist ja auch aus dem Trace des Samba-Daemon ersichtlich, da hier nur ein open der richtigen Datei erfolgt.

Komischerweise ist das nur sporadisch denn in dem selben Verzeichnis sind noch über 20 andere Dateien die auch ein also normale und als .old existieren und mit den meinsten funktioniert es auch.

Daniel


----------



## trebiani (23. September 2005)

Hallo Daniel,

ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem: bei manchen Dateien bleibt Samba einfach "hängen". Ich habe den Netzwerktraffic mitgesnifft und bekomme fehlerhafte Checksummen. Wenn ich auf CIFS umsteige sind die Fehler weg, aber da ein alter NT4 Server noch im Lan ist geht das leider nicht.

Hier ist eine genauere Beschreibung meines Problems: http://openwrt.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2681

Bist Du bei deinem Problem zu einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung gekommen?

LG,
Treb


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. September 2005)

Nein eine Lösung gabe es leider nicht, allerdings hat sich das Problem irgenwie verflüchtigt. (Man muss nur lang genug warten)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2005)

> Das Problem an SMB ist, dass es undokumentierbar ist, und Microsoft selbst nicht mehr weiss wie es funktioniert. Die wahrscheinlich vollstaendigste Dokumentation dazu duerfte das Samba-Team zu bieten haben, da die das alles ja anhand der Analyse des Netzwerkverkehrs rekonstruieren mussten.



Entschuldigung, ist offtopic aber: KRASS! Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle wo ich das nachlesen kann oder muss ich Tante google fragen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. September 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, ist offtopic aber: KRASS! Gibt es irgendwo eine Quelle wo ich das nachlesen kann oder muss ich Tante google fragen?


Ich werd mal schauen.
Ich mein ich haette das aus dem Linux-Magazin.
Die Ausgabe koennte ich erst naechste Woche checken, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------

